# NCGGD (Lots of photos)



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

New Cheap Goldtop Guitar Day. ) I've talked about Monoprice guitars on this forum back in 2013 here: http://www.guitarscanada.com/showth...or-a-cheap-project-guitar&highlight=monoprice and from time to time I'd check out the Monoprice website to see if they had any specials because they do that from time to time. I've read the review over there and they're not "gushy" or overly critical and the owners of these guitars tend to tell it like it is. I've seen one person give their guitar a 2 out of 10 rating because there were some major problems with his guitar. A person from Monoprice responded basically saying they'll put it right. That's the good thing about them, they have a 30 day money back guarantee and if you are dissatisfied with your guitar or bass (yes they sell basses now as well) you just have to ship it back to them and they'll send you a new one. 

So, last week I saw a Route 66 goldtop guitar (their Les Paul style guitar) that I've had my eyes on for quite some time on special. The regular price is $139.05 but last week for a few days it was priced at $119.58 so I figured I may as well give it a shot and ordered one, along with a guitar strap. So without further ado, here are the photos I took earlier today:

Two boxes ready to be opened. 


On the couch.


Check out that crazy plastic padding.


The guitar strap, out of the box.


Showing the length of the guitar strap.


The strap is nice but let's get to the box with the guitar in it.


Out of the box comes the guitar in a gigbag.


This is the certificate of inspection signed by master luthier, Roger Gresco.


Getting ready to unzip the gigbag on the couch.


Anybody want some baked potatoes?


More to come.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

This is the trussrod tool included with the guitar.


Finally, the Route 66 is out of the gigbag. Note the protective foam on the three way switch.


A shot of the body.


A partial fretboard shot.


Lower portion of the fretboard.


A headstock shot with the rather generic looking Monoprice logo.


A rear shot of the Route 66. Note the bolt-on neck.


The tone and volume controls. This photo also shows the "sparkliness" of the finish a little better.


Finally, my "arty" shot of the Monoprice route 66 Goldtop guitar.


I played this guitar earlier today both acoustically and plugged in and I have to say it really does sound and play quite well. Will it stand up to a $2,000.00 plus Les Paul? I think not but I'd say it's probably better than most Epiphones. I have found only one issue so far, on the high E string around the 21st & 22nd fret there's kind of a "plinking" sound but if you bend the string just a little you do get the regular fretted tone. I think it may have something to do with the strings. The strings that Monoprice provides with the guitar aren't very good. You can't really slide around on them very well but I will be putting new strings on it and hopefully that'll get rid of the plinking sound. If not then I may take it to a luthier. The guitar strap is also very nice. It only cost $3.89 and it's just as good as the straps that sell for higher prices. I know there are probably some forum members reading this now and they're feeling skeptical and at first I was as well, but once you try one of these guitars I think you'll be pleasantly surprised and with a 30 day money back guarantee and the option to send back the guitar and get a new (and probably better one) it's kind of hard to lose on something like this. I'm already considering getting a "California Classic", their version of a Strat, sometime down the road. If you have any questions just ask.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Kenmac said:


> New Cheap Goldtop Guitar Day. ) I've talked about Monoprice guitars on this forum back in 2013 here: http://www.guitarscanada.com/showth...or-a-cheap-project-guitar&highlight=monoprice and from time to time I'd check out the Monoprice website to see if they had any specials because they do that from time to time. I've read the review over there and they're not "gushy" or overly critical and the owners of these guitars tend to tell it like it is. I've seen one person give their guitar a 2 out of 10 rating because there were some major problems with his guitar. A person from Monoprice responded basically saying they'll put it right. That's the good thing about them, they have a 30 day money back guarantee and if you are dissatisfied with your guitar or bass (yes they sell basses now as well) you just have to ship it back to them and they'll send you a new one.
> 
> So, last week I saw a Route 66 goldtop guitar (their Les Paul style guitar) that I've had my eyes on for quite some time on special. The regular price is $139.05 but last week for a few days it was priced at $119.58 so I figured I may as well give it a shot and ordered one, along with a guitar strap. So without further ado, here are the photos I took earlier today:
> 
> ...


Wow, they really pack those straps well!:smile-new:


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Congrats, looks good!

I actually like that knob configuration more than an LP.
Smart that they protect the switch, I've had two LPs come in with switch issues, shipped in HSCs.

You can probably bank on any set of strings you put on that will be an improvement.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

Interesting to hear a first hand account.
I just read a review on Tonereport.com and they said similar things about the California Classic.

http://tonereport.com/blogs/tone-tips/we-jam-econo-ultra-cheap-guitars-of-surprising-quality

They also talked about the guitars you can get on Alibaba....


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Congrats and enjoy. I am sure some new strings and a bit of set up work will make it that much better.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

First, congrats on the guitar...if it can be made playable, thats a hell of a good deal.
On the String "plinking" thing...
First, YES put on a fresh set of strings...BUT I would also look at the neck releaf...this guitar has gone thru some major temperature changes and it would make sense that the neck releaf could use some attention. The other thing is to look at the string hieght. It may need a minor adjustment.

keep on rockin..
G.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Looks like a great deal. Friggin unbelievable the amount of guitar you can get nowadays for that little money.

And thanks for taking the time to take all the great pics. Very helpful for anyone else who is considering buying from this company.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Yes, thank you for sharing all the photos. Seems they are doing a good job of shipping. Good price for a LP look alike.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> Wow, they really pack those straps well!:smile-new:


Very funny Steadfastly. )



sulphur said:


> Congrats, looks good!
> 
> I actually like that knob configuration more than an LP.
> Smart that they protect the switch, I've had two LPs come in with switch issues, shipped in HSCs.
> ...


Thanks Sulphur. The tone and volume controls are set up a little differently than a Gibsons. It took me a bit to see that things were reversed. I'll either get used to it or have it re-wired. As for the strings, you're right and believe me, *anything* would be an improvement over the stock strings on the Route 66. )



dodgechargerfan said:


> Interesting to hear a first hand account.
> I just read a review on Tonereport.com and they said similar things about the California Classic.
> 
> http://tonereport.com/blogs/tone-tips/we-jam-econo-ultra-cheap-guitars-of-surprising-quality
> ...


Thanks for that dodgechargerfan. That was a nice read and I also liked the comments people made. Yes, I think I'll be getting a California Classic sometime in the next few months. 



Jim DaddyO said:


> Congrats and enjoy. I am sure some new strings and a bit of set up work will make it that much better.


Thanks Jim DaddyO. I think the only thing I may change might be the nut and possibly the tuners. I didn't open the box immediately as I wanted it to acclimatize to the room so I waited for about 15 minutes for it to warm up and since it was a cold day, I could feel the wood was still a little cool and I was having problems getting the low E string tuned up, but after the guitar warmed up things were okay and it tuned up fine.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

For the price you paid for the guitar, it is simply a no brainer. Keep us updated on how it plays and works out for you.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

GTmaker said:


> First, congrats on the guitar...if it can be made playable, thats a hell of a good deal.
> On the String "plinking" thing...
> First, YES put on a fresh set of strings...BUT I would also look at the neck releaf...this guitar has gone thru some major temperature changes and it would make sense that the neck releaf could use some attention. The other thing is to look at the string hieght. It may need a minor adjustment.
> 
> ...


Yes, I'm putting new strings on it this weekend and you're right about the temperature changes having an effect on it. If the strings rectify the "plinking" that'll be good. If not then I'll probably take it to a luthier as I am thinking of a few minor changes anyway.



bagpipe said:


> Looks like a great deal. Friggin unbelievable the amount of guitar you can get nowadays for that little money.
> 
> And thanks for taking the time to take all the great pics. Very helpful for anyone else who is considering buying from this company.


You're welcome bagpipe. I figured I'd try to do as thorough a documentation as I could. I'll also be posting a review on the Monoprice website this weekend after I've had a chance to change the strings and play it a little more.



marcos said:


> Yes, thank you for sharing all the photos. Seems they are doing a good job of shipping. Good price for a LP look alike.


You're welcome marcos. This isn't just bang for the buck I'd say it's dynamite for the buck. ) BTW I also meant to say this guitar uses real wood, not chipboard or plywood. Here are the specs from Monoprices website:

Body Style: Archtop Single-Cutaway with Dual Humbuckers
Body Material: Basswood
Neck Material: Maple
Fingerboard Material: Rosewood
Construction: Bolt On Neck
Scale: 628mm (Full-Size)
Weight: 9.3 lbs
Machineheads: Chrome
Pickups: Humbucker-Humbucker

It's not the classic Mahogany/Maple pairing that Gibson uses but it still sounds good.

- - - Updated - - -



Steadfastly said:


> For the price you paid for the guitar, it is simply a no brainer. Keep us updated on how it plays and works out for you.


Yes, I'll do that. I do have a few minor changes in mind for this guitar, maybe new tuners and a bone nut or I may just keep it stock.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Just thought I'd give you an update. I found out what was causing the "plinking" sound at the 21st and 22nd fret on the high E string that I was talking about earlier. The string was hitting the magnetic screw on the neck pickup so I lowered the pickup just a bit and now there's no more "plinking". :smile-new: I also changed the strings earlier this evening and boy, what a difference in terms of playability. I put D'Addario XLs on there and now I can finally slide my fingers across the strings. I don't know what stock strings Monoprice are using but even though you could see they were new strings, they played like they were old, rusty strings.

I also meant to mention that I was kind of concerned about the pickups when I ordered the guitar as I was hoping they wouldn't be thin sounding or trebly but I didn't have to worry about that. The pickups sound warm and full and there's a nice "biting" tone on the bridge pickup. They sound as good as the pickups I have in my Tokai Love Rock guitar. I'll be posting my review on the Monoprice website later and I'll probably give it a 9 out 10 rating. The "plinking" issue shouldn't really have happened and that's why I'm dropping a point. As I mentioned before, in a few months I'm seriously thinking of getting their California Classic (Strat clone) to see what that's like. I now agree with the reviewers on the website who say it's a low priced guitar that plays like a mid priced one.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

that's a sweet looking axe, and i love the darkness of the fretboard. it really sets off the gold on the top


----------



## scoltx (Mar 31, 2013)

Kenmac said:


> New Cheap Goldtop Guitar Day. ) I've talked about Monoprice guitars on this forum back in 2013 here: http://www.guitarscanada.com/showth...or-a-cheap-project-guitar&highlight=monoprice
> 
> So, last week I saw a Route 66 goldtop guitar (their Les Paul style guitar) that I've had my eyes on for quite some time on special. The regular price is $139.05 but last week for a few days it was priced at $119.58 so I figured I may as well give it a shot and ordered one, along with a guitar strap. So without further ado, here are the photos I took earlier today:
> 
> ...


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

scoltx said:


> Kenmac said:
> 
> 
> > New Cheap Goldtop Guitar Day. ) I've talked about Monoprice guitars on this forum back in 2013 here: http://www.guitarscanada.com/showth...or-a-cheap-project-guitar&highlight=monoprice
> ...


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

cheezyridr said:


> that's a sweet looking axe, and i love the darkness of the fretboard. it really sets off the gold on the top


Thanks cheezyridr and that's real rosewood. I know that other guitar makers may use lower quality pieces of wood and dye them but that's not the case here. BTW let me know if you want to try it out sometime. 



scoltx said:


> Kenmac said:
> 
> 
> > New Cheap Goldtop Guitar Day. ) I've talked about Monoprice guitars on this forum back in 2013 here: http://www.guitarscanada.com/showth...or-a-cheap-project-guitar&highlight=monoprice
> ...


----------



## grumpyoldman (Jan 31, 2010)

Kenmac said:


> Body Material: Basswood
> Neck Material: Maple
> Fingerboard Material: Rosewood
> Construction: Bolt On Neck
> ...


No real surprise that the combination sounds good....a few of us here have - or have had - Ernie Ball Music Man guitars, particularly the Axis or EVH models. Their bodies are basswood with maple caps and they use bolt on necks. EBMM knows that combination works well, so it's no surprise other manufacturers also make use of it.

Very nice looking guitar - enjoy!

John
thegrumpyoldman


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

you know...theres nothing wrong with bolt on necks...i have one on an LP copy and i LOVE that guitar...they've done testing and find that the sustain is no different between it and set necks

as for the basswood...theres lots of guitar like that out there that sound awesome...just like John said above^^

if you peruse the Suhr website...they say that John's favorite sound is a Maple Cap on a basswood body...

tone is in the ear of the beholder...mine tone isn't your tone, isn't someone elses...but you can churn out some awesome sounds with it!


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

grumpyoldman said:


> No real surprise that the combination sounds good....a few of us here have - or have had - Ernie Ball Music Man guitars, particularly the Axis or EVH models. Their bodies are basswood with maple caps and they use bolt on necks. EBMM knows that combination works well, so it's no surprise other manufacturers also make use of it.
> 
> Very nice looking guitar - enjoy!
> 
> ...


Thanks John and you're right about basswood. I know that Ibanez uses basswood on a lot of their guitars and Fender has used basswood for their Strats, Teles and basses. It really is a nice sounding guitar and I should mention that the sustain on this guitar, even on the clean setting, is pretty impressive. I can actually feel the vibrations from the body of the guitar when I'm playing, which is something I can't say about some other guitars I own. 



ezcomes said:


> you know...theres nothing wrong with bolt on necks...i have one on an LP copy and i LOVE that guitar...they've done testing and find that the sustain is no different between it and set necks
> 
> as for the basswood...theres lots of guitar like that out there that sound awesome...just like John said above^^
> 
> ...


I agree, I know there's nothing wrong with bolt on necks but I just thought I'd point it out. As I said above, the sustain is really something on this guitar and I think there'll always be arguments about whether glued in or bolt on is better. I didn't know John Suhr preferred Maple on Basswood. Very interesting. Oh BTW the folks over on the Monoprice website have approved my review you can check it out if you want here:
https://www.monoprice.com/Product?c...id=1150101&p_id=610212&seq=1&format=2#reviews but I'm basically saying the same things that I've said here.


----------

